# I want to purchase resale .........



## onlyholly (Sep 30, 2006)

Anyone on this board know who I can get in contact with ?

Thanks
Onlyholly


----------



## Janie (Sep 30, 2006)

*Here are some resale specialists to try....*

http://capeescape.co.za

http://fairfields.co.za

http://www.timesharespecials.com


----------



## onlyholly (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks for the links Janie, I shall take a look.

Onlyholly


----------

